# This will be a new normal post-SHTF for those whose security fails



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Events like this:

http://nypost.com/2017/07/18/pot-grower-details-horrific-attack-on-state-licensed-farm/


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

From the link:



> A marijuana grower is reliving the horror of a nearly five-hour attack at his farm in southern Oregon, where he "cried like a baby" as intruders wearing Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles masks burned him with a torch and used a drill to bore into his hip.
> 
> James Bowman, 57, gave a disturbing first-hand account of the December 2016 attack at his home on the BlueSky Gardens pot farm in Wimer, where he fell asleep just before 2 a.m. after a long day that left him so exhausted, he couldn't do a day-end security sweep. Then he heard his front door open.
> 
> ...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

A butane torch and a drill? He cried like a baby?? I'd have been screaming like a banshee!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> This will be a new normal post-SHTF for those whose security fails


Except they left him alive, and that probably won't happen post-SHTF.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Moral of the story....dont neglect your security sweep no matter how tired you are, 1 person isnt security, always lock the door, and be armed to the teeth.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

He grows pot so he gave his right to own and possess a firearm, thats part of the gig from what I understand.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> He grows pot so he gave his right to own and possess a firearm, thats part of the gig from what I understand.


But not the right to own Rottweilers, security alarms, crossbows, tasers and good opsec.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

There is no cash crop that would entice me to give up my ability to defend myself. Good pot is extremely valuable from what Ive read. Why would someone consent to grow and sit on a valuable product and not have the means to defend yourself and your property? That would be like having a small goldmine on your property, several ponds of gold in the house that people knew about, and not having security and arms. Stupid. I doubt police make protecting pot farms from theft and violence a priority over some of the other calls they get. Id assume its more of a hands off live and let live policy. Just an assumption. I could be completely wrong about that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> There is no cash crop that would entice me to give up my ability to defend myself. Good pot is extremely valuable from what Ive read. Why would someone consent to grow and sit on a valuable product and not have the means to defend yourself and your property? That would be like having a small goldmine on your property, several ponds of gold in the house that people knew about, and not having security and arms. Stupid. I doubt police make protecting pot farms from theft and violence a priority over some of the other calls they get. Id assume its more of a hands off live and let live policy. Just an assumption. I could be completely wrong about that.


I think you're right.

I also doubt armed security providers would be banned from working at the farm. If it was my farm I would be hiring up Veterans left and right to provide protective services.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> I also doubt armed security providers would be banned from working at the farm. If it was my farm I would be hiring up Veterans left and right to provide protective services.


I'm betting many security providers would give service for barter.:wave:

Jim


----------

